# Need advice about fur saver collar



## GSD4LIFE21

I am about to order a few collars, I am trying to tell the difference and purpose betwen the short and long links and the differences in finishes. Does the brass leave marks on the dogs neck? Will it matter if the dog is very dark in color? Should I go with the curogan finish? For my all black female, I would like to get the stainless steel or the chrome finish. Which is better? Her neck measures 20" should I go with a size 23"? Thanks for any help or inputs. Ive never bought a fursaver collar before, cant you tell?


----------



## pjindy00

I'm interested in learning as well, since I want to get one for my dog and have never used one.


----------



## Castlemaid

Not an expert, but I'll try and help out. 

Long link, short link, Stainless, Brass, Curogan, are mostly a matter of preference. I like the long link because of its heavy, masculine look. Short link may prevent you from getting your fingers caught, or may increase the chances of having your fingers caught, depending on the size of the links and the size of your finger. 

Stainless is better than the chromed finish, because the chrome finish can wear off and cause the collar to rust. But I have a chrome plated fursave and pinch collar, and they are still going strong after several years of use.

Never heard of the Brass finish causing an discoloration to the fur. I have heard that curogan is not as strong as Brass or Stainless, but a lot of people like the look of it. I don't know of anyone that has had problems with the Curogan not being strong enough. 

The small link fur saver may work better as a correction collar - the bigger links are too heavy to slide in and out smoothly, so not very effective if you wanted to use it as a choke-correction. Most people use fursavers on the dead ring anyway, as a regular collar, not a correction collar, and because they are easy to slip on, and protect the fur around the neck from being worn down. 

I read somewhere to size a fur saver correctly, add 2" to your dog's neck size. If they are not available in 22" lenghts, then I would go with the 23".


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

Lucia,

Thank you very much for your reply, it helps a lot. I plan to get them as a collar. I have a rolled leather one on them now and often times if I need to grab their collars for whatever reason, it grab a handfull of hair and for obvious reasons the dogs do not care for that! This might be a tad easier to find through their hair and less of a chance of grabbing their fur along with it.


----------



## Castlemaid

Marie, 

I wouldn't recommend a fur saver for that kind of handling - too easy to get your fingers caught in the links. Getting your fingers smashed, twisted, jerked trying to hold back a GSD can cause serious damage. I'd use a regular flat collar that is worn loose for grabbing.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

I am training for the BH on two of my dogs, and from what I have heard the fur saver is a bit nicer to their fur. I know flat collars do a number on their coat, I even see damaged from the rolled collar they have on now and its suppose to be better than a regular collar. But it will be used for training as well. I guess I just wanted it for a multipurpose use since their rolled leather collar doesnt do much. Anyhow, my dogs are pretty well trained and its a very rare occurance I need to grab their collars and hold on for dear life lol. I generally just hold on to their collars to guide them into a crate or whatever. I use a protection harness during our protection work.

Have you had a lot of bad experiences with the fingers getting caught just with normal use?


----------



## Castlemaid

Oh, I see. You'll need fur savers anyways, so might as well use them!

Personally, I've only had minor ouchies with my fingers getting caught in a fur saver, but I can see the potential for major ouchies. I rarely use the fur saver, but that is just my preference. 

Keeta is a mixed breed with a very soft silky coat. Flat collars don't seem to harm the fur around the neck, and she doesn't usuall have one for in the house, anyways. For protection work I use an agitation collar, and for training a flat collar or a prong. The only situation I can think of were I have needed to grab her by the collar and hold her back is when encountering abarking or ggressive dogs on our walks (she wants to rumble!), but on a walk, I usually have her on leash and prong, for control in exactly that type of situation. 

So have you decided on which ones you are getting?


----------



## wolfstraum

I like the curagon and the brass - I also have a matt finish on my black dog. I like the different colored metals I got a finger caught and damaged - the first joint was stretched (?) and I could not straighten it for well over a year. It still hurts on occassion. 

On some dogs, the fursaver never bothers the coat, I have one dog whose hair gets broken off by one...she does not wear a collar unless I am taking her somewhere.


Lee


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

I ordered two chrome long links and a curagon. I just hope the lengths arent too long. They didnt have a 22" so I went with a 23"


----------



## BlackGSD

It's too late since you already ordered them, but you really should measure the dogs HEAD too. Some dogs (like Siren)are big headed and while the collar fits Ok on their neck, you can barely get it over their heads in the first place.

If the Cuorgan one is too big, I have a 21 inch one that I would trade for it!


----------



## geokon_2000

If you have dogs who play together, wrestle and neck bite, take the collar off when they'll be playing. No shot getting that collar off if teeth or jaws get caught in it.

My guys only wear collars to be lead out to the yard. All other times none.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

I got the collars in last week, I thought the chrome might look a little cheesy but they are actually pretty nice. The curagon looks very nice on Kaiyah my black sable. I originally got it for Quest and got it a little big since hes growing so fast, but it fits Kaiyah and I am thinking of getting her a curagon when it comes time that Quest can fit into the one Kaiyah is borrowing. 

I knew this before, but these collars do nothing for correction. I knew about it before, thought I would see how true it was and Kaiyah didnt even notice.









Thanks for the offer Tracy, but it fits well on one of my girls and once Quest gets old enough he will get to wear it. 

I dont let the dogs play together too often. I try to keep most of their fun play with me only. Good call with the fur saver though, I could see how it could turn out to be really dangerous!


----------



## BlackGSD

I'm glad that they fit. 

It was just a thought. Hopefully my freinds Mal will need a 21 inch. Then she will buy a 23 and we will trade.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: GSD4LIFE21I knew this before, but these collars do nothing for correction. I knew about it before, thought I would see how true it was and Kaiyah didnt even notice.


It takes conditioning and possibly maturity to respond to the correction from a fur saver. Morgan hears the link clicking and she will self correct on that noise - but she's 8 and has had it since she was about a year old. 

I want to get one for Otto - he did well on it practicing in the yard but Morgan's 23" feels like I'm ripping his head off these days. Maybe I should ask his sire's owner what size Xander wears, Otto is growing his daddy's head.


----------

